# Human Dog hybrid



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This photo, circulated widely on the Internet by bloggers and in emails, was said to depict a real human-dog hybrid. It in fact is a picture of a sculpture by artist Patricia Piccinini, from her 2003 exhibition "We Are Family."


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Did anybody actually believe you can breed a dog and a human?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.T. Barnum would have loved having that in his collection


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> P.T. Barnum would have loved having that in his collection


I think he did, didn't he?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm............

Not much freaks me out and I can go on the record declaring that statue freaks me out! Gross.


----------

